# SQUEAKY NOISE FROM RIGHT FRONT TIRE.



## gooddayinla (Jun 14, 2006)

hello forum.

i have a problem which i started noticing a couple days ago. its a high pitched squeaky noise coming from the right front tire. it comes and goes whenever i drive, even if im driving straight without touching the brakes. when i brake, the tire squeaks even louder but it usally stops after i brake. but eventually, it comes back whenever it feels like it. 

also, ive heard a very subtle rattling noise from the same side that comes up whenver i drive over a bump. sounds like its comin from suspension but thats a wild guess. could this be due to the fact that once i turned the steerin too far to the right and accidentally hopped a curb?

i have no idea whats causing both of these problems. any help would be greatly appreciated.

im driving to mexico this weekend and i dont have time to bring it in to the dealership. do you guys think its ok to drive from LA to mexico? 

by the way, i drive a '04 4x2 6cyl. 5spd frontier.

thanks for all your help.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

gooddayinla said:


> hello forum.
> 
> i have a problem which i started noticing a couple days ago. its a high pitched squeaky noise coming from the right front tire. it comes and goes whenever i drive, even if im driving straight without touching the brakes. when i brake, the tire squeaks even louder but it usally stops after i brake. but eventually, it comes back whenever it feels like it.
> 
> ...


I'd jack the car up (supported on a jack stand) and get that tire off the ground. Spin it and maybe you can detect where the sound is coming from. Grab the tire at the top and the bottom and make sure there isn't excessive play in the bearing. Check the pads and make sure they're not worn. Make sure the caliper pistons aren't sticking. Then I'd pull the tire and inspect the caliper and pads for debris. If it is debris in the caliper, it could come out on its own or it could score your rotor badly. If it's a bearing, I would think it'd get a lot worse and a lot noiser before it comes apart (of course at that point, you have a lot more problems than a scored rotor). Just some thoughts.


----------



## phantomandy (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello all - 

My first post - but I was just researching this very issue on my truck. I have an 01 Frontier Crew 4x2 XE - and I have had this brake squeak for quite some time. 

About a year ago I replaced the front rotors (slightly warped, and hoped to stop the squeak) and it fixed the squeak, for a whole 1 day. Then it came back as soon as the rotor developed a nice smooth surface. 

I'm not having any issues with grooves in the rotor, and the pads look great (truck has 30,000 miles). I mostly drive short trips, and the squeaking is really just an annoyance. It is barely there when the brakes are cold, but after the brakes warm up, it's pretty regular. Here's a detailed description - and I have checked for any kind of problems with the pads and calipers except I haven't looked closely at whether this caliper may be sticking a bit.

When driving straight - the squeak will sound almost like a cricket (a very loud cricket). Applying even the slightest pressure to the brake will stop the squeak, and then it starts right back after releasing the brake. The squeak is loudest when driving straight, and gets quieter when turning slightly left or right (i.e. a lane change), and completely stops when turning corners.

I'm starting to suspect that it's just normal brake drag since there isn't any excessive wear on the right front (squeaky) brakes, versus the left front (no squeak). 

Would changing from the factory pad to a different pad be a good idea?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

phantomandy said:


> Hello all -
> 
> My first post - but I was just researching this very issue on my truck. I have an 01 Frontier Crew 4x2 XE - and I have had this brake squeak for quite some time.
> 
> ...


did you break your new pads in properly?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

phantomandy said:


> Hello all -
> 
> My first post - but I was just researching this very issue on my truck. I have an 01 Frontier Crew 4x2 XE - and I have had this brake squeak for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Brake advice online on a car I haven't seen is a bit tricky, but here's a couple things... Did you use grease packets? Also excessive build up can cause noise, consider brake cleaner. As far as OEM brakes (OEM rotor?), never had a problem. Nissan sells "Key Value" brake parts kits for a fair price compared to aftermarket and they fit. Warpage might justify an inspection with only 30,000 mi(automatic?) and make sure to torque lug nuts to specs as overtightening can cause issues up front. Good Luck


----------



## phantomandy (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips -

Had a balance and rotate today - so I will check the lugs tomorrow. I need to get a new torqe wrench anyway - perfect excuse 

The warpage wasn't major - I would consider it to be normal for the mileage. 

Regarding breakin period - I would say that breakin when I got the truck was fine. No heavy braking that I recall, and I'm pretty light on the brakes as a rule. When I replaced the rotor it was aftermarket, not OE. No grease packets - I'm assuming your referring to something to use on the back of the pads. The entire brake assembly was completely cleaned with brake cleaner when the rotors were put on, and all parts seemed to fit perfectly.

Gonna pull it apart and have a look tomorrow to see what I can see. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## gooddayinla (Jun 14, 2006)

ok the squeaking has stopped all of a sudden. still bothering me though. whens a good times to replace rotors, calipers, pads...etc on new frontiers?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Being an '04, I would think just pads. Maybe even turn the rotors (resurface) How many miles on it so far? And since you mentioned the curb, that could entail a bit more.


----------

